# Tank theme wishlist



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I know, this is probably boring but I have planned out a little wish list for my tanks theme and wanted to share it to you guys, since theme-ing out my tanks is probably going to take a while as I gather the money for it:
*
Cheshire - An alice in wonderland theme*










Looking for:

- Small bottle (like the ones from a mini fridge) 
- Mushroom 
- Cheshire cat figurine
- A label that is waterproof with the words "Drink me"
- Colorful gravel (got it!)

Or

- Tea set
*
Eros- A greek theme, olympus?*










- Greek temples
- Greek famous statues figurines (hopefully of Eros, god of love)

*Ramses - An egyptian theme*

- Piramids (I found some muahhaah)
- A figurine of ramses or Anubis
- Little dried looking branches or cactus figurines

*Kiyohime - Mai HiME theme*










I have to go to an anime convention for this one and order online:

- Kiyohime figurine
- Shizuru Fujino figurine
- Natsuki figurine
- Hime star wallpaper
- Duran figurine
- Bell


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow they are all really cool!
Personally, I like the Alice and Wonderland the most


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

LunaStars004 said:


> Wow they are all really cool!
> Personally, I like the Alice and Wonderland the most


oh this is just the idea, I haven't gotten to working on them yet Q_Q


----------

